# SD Cart mounting issues



## limitlesschannels

I tried searching around for this but haven't seen exactly the same issue anywhere, hopefully someone knows what is going on. I just picked up a sensation and I am having some weird issues mounting the SD Card and reading/writing from it. This is only happening when i use it as "disk drive" on my phone through USB. I'm having no problems with the SD Card slot on my computer and I've seen this happen with multiple SDs in my phone (tried an 8gig and a 32gig).

The issue is that the phone will sporadically mount/unmount/remount (win7) and every time it will pop up with the message that drive X is corrupt and needs to be repaired. I run through it but it still happens. So, hardware issue? I bought it used so hopefully I can still pull off a warranty replacement if I need to.


----------



## pdy05

Had the same problem actually but only with the HTC provided memory card.

Sent from my HTC Sensation 4G using Tapatalk


----------

